# Fed ex drivers fired after posting video confrontation.



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...posting-video-confrontation-customer-n1211751
I find this interesting. The drivers work for a subcontractor of Fedex.

Why is Fedex getting involved at all?


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

observer said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...posting-video-confrontation-customer-n1211751
> I find this interesting. The drivers work for a subcontractor of Fedex.
> 
> Why is Fedex getting involved at all?


Because they are doing contract work FOR FedEx. 
I mean, you really don't understand this?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> Because they are doing contract work FOR FedEx.
> I mean, you really don't understand this?


You do understand that Fedex hires the company and not the drivers. Fedex has no business dealing with another companys employees. If there is a beef with a driver, Fedex needs to take it up with the company.

Unless Fedex wants to be found to be the drivers employer, they need to stay out of it.

You do understand that, don't you???


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

observer said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...posting-video-confrontation-customer-n1211751
> I find this interesting. The drivers work for a subcontractor of Fedex.
> 
> Why is Fedex getting involved at all?


They do work for fedex. Video all over twitter.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...posting-video-confrontation-customer-n1211751
> I find this interesting. The drivers work for a subcontractor of Fedex.
> 
> Why is Fedex getting involved at all?


And 
FedeX immediately BACKFLIPPED when contacted 
By NBC . . . .

THEY WILL BE SCRUBBING COVID RESTROOMS UNTIL " RELEASED" AFTER THE PUBLIC HAS FORGOTTEN.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Also those 2 drivers have now a go fund me that someone made for them. And a lawyer is taking the case . Kaching $$$$$$


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

The queen &#128120; said:


> They do work for fedex. Video all over twitter.


They work for an "independent service provider" that works for Fedex.

In a statement late Wednesday, FedEx said that the drivers had been employed by an independent service provider. The company said it confirmed with the contractor that "the drivers are no longer providing service on behalf of FedEx Ground."


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Fed Ex Ground is like a franchise and you get a territory, but Fed Ex has the power. If the driver had prior problems , then termination will be faster. It is just like some of the AMZN prime vans. Most of it is private but AMZN keeps a track. Fed Ex Express and Office is run by Fed Ex, not private .


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

FedEx Ground parent company is well... Wait for it FedEx.

Understandably FedEx doesn't want their employees getting confrontational with their paying customers and doesn't matter whatever the reason is it just isn't good PR. Got a lot of delivery options now days for customers to choose from so it all about service these days. Partly FedEx fault for not giving their drivers bottles of lubes as part of the PPE package to take it from the important customers.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

observer said:


> You do understand that Fedex hires the company and not the drivers. Fedex has no business dealing with another companys employees. If there is a beef with a driver, Fedex needs to take it up with the company.
> 
> Unless Fedex wants to be found to be the drivers employer, they need to stay out of it.
> 
> You do understand that, don't you???


That's not how this realistically work


tohunt4me said:


> And
> FedeX immediately BACKFLIPPED when contacted
> By NBC . . . .
> 
> ...


More than likely the drivers started to lawyer up.

In this situation if i was a driver I would have left. I wouldn't dire risk getting in a fight with someone on their property.

Your chances of getting legally shot is highest in those scenarios.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That's not how this realistically work
> 
> More than likely the drivers started to lawyer up.
> 
> ...


Of course it is.

The reason Fedex created these "independent services" is to avoid having employees.

Now, they want to regulate an independent companies employees AND hire them as they investigate?

It seems to me that those businesses aren't as "independent" as Fedex claims.

If Fedex isn't careful it could potentially be classified as a dual employer in the future.

Those drivers could actually sue Fedex for getting involved.

That steering wheel though! That can't be normal.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

observer said:


> Of course it is.
> 
> The reason Fedex created these "independent services" is to avoid having employees.
> 
> ...


Thats not really right. Logistic companies don't operate like rideshare companies.

The division of operations into separate companies have little to do with stripping employees of benefits and wages.

The separation of companies is more functional and practical than anything.

Ultimate say so resides with FedEx. If the contracted company disobey they will be replaced, all employees will be retained except upper management.

Then a new contract company will be brought in to run operations.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

What caused the fire? 
Just leave the package, scan for delivery and then leave. Don't need to talk to stranger. 
If customer tried to provoke, take the package back and deliver it two days later.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Thats not really right. Logistic companies don't operate like rideshare companies.
> 
> The division of operations into separate companies have little to do with stripping employees of benefits and wages.
> 
> ...


Fedex already agreed to pay out 228 million dollars to drivers it misclassified as independent contractors.

From what I understand Fedex then set up these "independent businesses" that hired drivers that then delivered packages exclusively for Fedex.

By stepping in to this conflict with an "independent business" and firing that companies drivers that are not Fedex employees, Fedex is exerting control over drivers that are "not Fedex employees", at least according to Fedex.

Fedex is opening the door to another lawsuit by drivers.

Ohhhh, wait a minute.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/heavy....-braswell-boycottfedex-employees-georgia/amp/
How can Fedex rehire employees that aren't its employees


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

observer said:


> Fedex already agreed to pay out 228 million dollars to drivers it misclassified as independent contractors.
> 
> From what I understand Fedex then set up these "independent businesses" that hired drivers that then delivered packages exclusively for Fedex.
> 
> ...


Im not telling you what I think but what I know. My company is has a very similar setup and we share union with FedEx employees.

The contracted company has to operate within the parameters set by FedEx and all orders expedited immediately.

To put it simply FedEx does carry alot more liability for this contractual setup vs a standard IC relationship, this is already known.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

"The company acknowledged that the two had been fired by a contractor that FedEx uses, but FedEx said it rehired them while an investigation took place."



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Im not telling you what I think but what I know. My company is has a very similar setup and we share union with FedEx employees.
> 
> The contracted company has to operate within the parameters set by FedEx and all orders expedited immediately.


I think Fedex is opening a can of worms. It should have dealt with the contractor and not the employees.

I'm willing to bet a nickel that these drivers will now sue Fedex.

These drivers are not Fedex employees so they aren't union.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

observer said:


> "The company acknowledged that the two had been fired by a contractor that FedEx uses, but FedEx said it rehired them while an investigation took place."
> 
> 
> I think Fedex is opening a can of worms. It should have dealt with the contractor and not the employees.
> ...


Imho that's why they was brought back. The drivers could have been in the right but most companies will tell you to close your mouth, get back into the truck, and report the incident.

At the end of the day one must conduct oneself as a professional rather right or wrong. The driver got out of truck and was ready to fully confront this man.

On another note Teamsters is pretty good about getting your job back. The companies know this and will fire you for a few weeks then hire back on before any unemployment can kick in as a form of punishment.



observer said:


> "The company acknowledged that the two had been fired by a contractor that FedEx uses, but FedEx said it rehired them while an investigation took place."
> 
> 
> I think Fedex is opening a can of worms. It should have dealt with the contractor and not the employees.
> ...


Oh i didn't see that last part you posted. Being technically FedEx employees on paper or not has nothing to do with them being union.

Like I said this isn't standard ICs. This is contracts within contracts within contracts.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> What caused the fire?
> Just leave the package, scan for delivery and then leave. Don't need to talk to stranger.
> If customer tried to provoke, take the package back and deliver it two days later. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


There are videos all over facebook about deliver people being harassed if they are not the same race as the people in the area they are delivering to.

There is one about a guy making a delivery in a branded delivery truck in a gated development where some residents blocked his car in.






Americans are messed up.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Uberchampion said:


> There are videos all over facebook about deliver people being harassed if they are not the same race as the people in the area they are delivering to.
> 
> There is one about a guy making a delivery in a branded delivery truck in a gated development where some residents blocked his car in.
> 
> ...


I happened to see this clip 2 days ago. Some American are so dumb. I don't know how their brains work. 
When I watched this clip, I have two thought come up. First he was apparently a delivery guy. Of course he might have entry code that was given by one of house owner. No question needed. Second, If the president of home owner association doesn't like delivery guy had possessed the entry code, He could just call a meeting and prohibit the residents to give out the code. This is how things should be done.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

observer said:


> https://www.nbcnews.com/news/us-new...posting-video-confrontation-customer-n1211751
> I find this interesting. The drivers work for a subcontractor of Fedex.
> 
> Why is Fedex getting involved at all?


Because it was a Fedex shipment.


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

FedEx drivers _hired_ after posting video confrontation.

FIFY


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks like Fedex "offered" to "rehire" the drivers.

They didn't actually rehire them.

Like I said earlier, how can they rehire someone that was never hired by them in the first place?

Also, like I said earlier, lawsuit on the way soon.

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.be...fedex-atone-for-firing-black-drivers.amp.html


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

People like him doesn't matter white or any race should never disrespect *essential workers putting their lives in jeopardy especially with this covid-19*."

bla bla bla, this world going crazy, sounds like this guy doing it cuz he wants to help the people during this crisis, but not for a reason he cannot afford not to work.



observer said:


> It seems to me that those businesses aren't as "independent" as Fedex claims.


If fedex the only customer of this company, and they said they don't want this person to do any job for them due poor customer service?


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

MikhailCA said:


> People like him doesn't matter white or any race should never disrespect *essential workers putting their lives in jeopardy especially with this covid-19*."
> 
> bla bla bla, this world going crazy, sounds like this guy doing it cuz he wants to help the people during this crisis, but not for a reason he cannot afford not to work.
> 
> ...


Maybe Fedex should fire the customer.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

The confusion may have been justified. FedEx never shows up


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

all this tussle over fed ex and sub contractors blah blah, yall REALLY missing the underlining issue here!!!!!!, smh


----------

